# Has anyone taken the 7X7 course?



## AuxCordBoston

Any experiences?


----------



## Shangsta

Search button? Sureon posted about it like two days ago


----------



## Uberglenn

AuxCordBoston said:


> Any experiences?


Yes. I have been driving for Uber for 11 months.i have 4805 rides. Recently I was deactivated because my rating was at a 4.55 it's been at a 4.55 for a month. I was told that I have to take this course and the next 100 rides would be evaluated. To date I have 150 rides completed since I took this crappy test. The course is a scam. Nothing in the course is helpful nothing in the course is going to improve your rating.the course contradicts itself alot.example: don't where any cologne or perfume because someone could be offended by the smell.. however most people sweat which causes odor.so either way you get a 1 star. Example 2 please keep car spotless,however since people are climbing in and out of your car.so after every trip go to car wash to get car cleaned. 1 star coming. Example 3 know your area. I don't car how well you know an area you can't know all addresses or all streets. The entire course is subjective and conflicting. People just don't rate. This course doesn't address that problem.


----------



## AuxCordBoston

Uberglenn said:


> Yes. I have been driving for Uber for 11 months.i have 4805 rides. Recently I was deactivated because my rating was at a 4.55 it's been at a 4.55 for a month. I was told that I have to take this course and the next 100 rides would be evaluated. To date I have 150 rides completed since I took this crappy test. The course is a scam. Nothing in the course is helpful nothing in the course is going to improve your rating.the course contradicts itself alot.example: don't where any cologne or perfume because someone could be offended by the smell.. however most people sweat which causes odor.so either way you get a 1 star. Example 2 please keep car spotless,however since people are climbing in and out of your car.so after every trip go to car wash to get car cleaned. 1 star coming. Example 3 know your area. I don't car how well you know an area you can't know all addresses or all streets. The entire course is subjective and conflicting. People just don't rate. This course doesn't address that problem.


The obvious question is why is your rating so low after having completed close to 5,000 rides.


----------



## Uberglenn

AuxCordBoston said:


> The obvious question is why is your rating so low after having completed close to 5,000 rides.


I have my own theory. When I push for rating it says I only have 4407 trips completed however if I go to my driver profile it says I have 4806 completed.so I have 399 trips that have gone somewhere. Suppose that all 399 trips that are missing ate 5 star trips. My rating would be hire.i have explained this to the greenlight hub manager and to Uber but received no response to explain it


----------



## Coachman

Uberglenn said:


> I have my own theory. When I push for rating it says I only have 4407 trips completed however if I go to my driver profile it says I have 4806 completed.so I have 399 trips that have gone somewhere. Suppose that all 399 trips that are missing ate 5 star trips. My rating would be hire.i have explained this to the greenlight hub manager and to Uber but received no response to explain it


I have a similar discrepancy in my number of trips but I have a 4.94 rating. It's something you're doing, man. My first question would be what kind of car do you drive and what condition is it in?


----------



## Rhaz

What kind of person do you have to be to get 4.55? If you can't fix it then maybe you just shouldn't be driving. Good lord.


----------



## TooSadToWork

I had, my ratting was at 4.28 when I took the course, now it at 4.67 , hopefully it would increase from there. I think it all depends on whether you are rated fairly. Overall I did see improvement after taking the course.


----------



## AuxCordBoston

TooSadToWork said:


> I had, my ratting was at 4.28 when I took the course, now it at 4.67 , hopefully it would increase from there. I think it all depends on whether you are rated fairly. Overall I did see improvement after taking the course.





TooSadToWork said:


> I had, my ratting was at 4.28 when I took the course, now it at 4.67 , hopefully it would increase from there. I think it all depends on whether you are rated fairly. Overall I did see improvement after taking the course.


How many rides have you given?


----------



## TooSadToWork

AuxCordBoston said:


> How many rides have you given?


almost 600


----------



## Driver2448

Uberglenn said:


> Yes. I have been driving for Uber for 11 months.i have 4805 rides. Recently I was deactivated because my rating was at a 4.55 it's been at a 4.55 for a month. I was told that I have to take this course and the next 100 rides would be evaluated. To date I have 150 rides completed since I took this crappy test. The course is a scam. Nothing in the course is helpful nothing in the course is going to improve your rating.the course contradicts itself alot.example: don't where any cologne or perfume because someone could be offended by the smell.. however most people sweat which causes odor.so either way you get a 1 star. Example 2 please keep car spotless,however since people are climbing in and out of your car.so after every trip go to car wash to get car cleaned. 1 star coming. Example 3 know your area. I don't car how well you know an area you can't know all addresses or all streets. The entire course is subjective and conflicting. People just don't rate. This course doesn't address that problem.


4.55 for over a month with over 4,000 rides?

Sounds like there's something you're not telling us.

For me when I started Uber I dropped to a 4.71 and then took a break for a few years. Did eight rides last week and I'm up to 4.74.

Can you shed light on your driving habits/habits in the car/what car you drive?


----------



## Uberglenn

Coachman said:


> I have a similar discrepancy in my number of trips but I have a 4.94 rating. It's something you're doing, man. My first question would be what kind of car do you drive and what condition is it in?


2017 Chevy Cruze. What I think I'm doing wrong is accepting all calls. I also do eats and delivery,which don't rate.



Driver2448 said:


> 4.55 for over a month with over 4,000 rides?
> 
> Sounds like there's something you're not telling us.
> 
> For me when I started Uber I dropped to a 4.71 and then took a break for a few years. Did eight rides last week and I'm up to 4.74.
> 
> Can you shed light on your driving habits/habits in the car/what car you drive?[/QUOTE
> Took a break for a few years. Down here in Florida if you don't use your account after 90 days your cut off and have to reapply. As far as doing something wrong. I accept all calls. I do eats and delivery which down here don't rate.


----------



## Driver2448

Uberglenn said:


> 2017 Chevy Cruze. What I think I'm doing wrong is accepting all calls. I also do eats and delivery,which don't rate.


I drove a Cruze as a rental (not for Uber) and based on my experience it wasn't a great car.

Your problem is accepting all calls. You're going to have the lower rated pax rate you lower for no reason. Try only accepting passengers between 4.7 or even 4.8 and 5.0. That's what I've been doing and my rating went up a little last week though I was a bit hesitant with the 4.7.

Avoid the ghetto neighborhoods if you can.


----------



## Mista T

The problem is YOU. I mean that respectfully, believe it or not.

After giving a zillion rides a person gets jaded. If you read UP.net before you drive, you start your day off with a negative mindset, and it will subconsciously come out on your rides.

I'm in the same boat. I will start a convo with a customer and check myself halfway thru because I don't want to leave pax with a negative feeling at the end of the ride.

Try these rules of thumb, see if it makes a diff:

+ no negative comments about U/L
+ no negative discussion about pay or tips or ratings
+ only tell pax stories that have a funny or happy ending (No vomit or violence or sex stories)
+ avoid swearing and dirty jokes, even if pax "seems" cool

After reading those suggestions if you say "well then what's left?" then you have found the problem.


----------



## IndyUber86

Coachman said:


> I have a similar discrepancy in my number of trips but I have a 4.94 rating. It's something you're doing, man. My first question would be what kind of car do you drive and what condition is it in?


Same here. I have a 4.94 rating with 1,100 trips. Must be something he's doing wrong.


----------



## Uberglenn

Driver2448 said:


> I drove a Cruze as a rental (not for Uber) and based on my experience it wasn't a great car.
> 
> Your problem is accepting all calls. You're going to have the lower rated pax rate you lower for no reason. Try only accepting passengers between 4.7 or even 4.8 and 5.0. That's what I've been doing and my rating went up a little last week though I was a bit hesitant with the 4.7.
> 
> Avoid the ghetto neighborhoods if you can.


Down here in Tampa most drivers are driving smaller vehicles,due to gas mileage. (40-50 mpg) I stopped accepting riders under 4.75. I also stopped accepting college students. I stopped working past midnight. In the past two weeks my rating jumped from 4.55 to 4.59 however my money has cut down by 20 percent. Can't win can't lose


----------



## Nonya busy

AuxCordBoston said:


> The obvious question is why is your rating so low after having completed close to 5,000 rides.


Because his pay has went down and he can't keep up the financial maintenance required to keep getting good service. Uber lowers rates to criminal wages, drivers can't afford to keep the car clean, driver attitudes change and ratings go down.

Your ratings will go down easily if you don't watch the pax you let into your car too. In some areas, pax rate worse than other. $3 rides are the absolute worse, but hard to weed them out.



Uberglenn said:


> Down here in Tampa most drivers are driving smaller vehicles,due to gas mileage. (40-50 mpg) I stopped accepting riders under 4.75. I also stopped accepting college students. I stopped working past midnight. In the past two weeks my rating jumped from 4.55 to 4.59 however my money has cut down by 20 percent. Can't win can't lose


Funny I didn't even notice but I'm in Tampa too. I travel to different nearby cities and tampa ratings are the worst. Also, too many $3 rides.

Also, stop accepting riders under 4.9. That will help too.


----------



## MadTownUberD

Nonya busy said:


> Because his pay has went down and he can't keep up the financial maintenance required to keep getting good service. Uber lowers rates to criminal wages, drivers can't afford to keep the car clean, driver attitudes change and ratings go down.
> 
> Your ratings will go down easily if you don't watch the pax you let into your car too. In some areas, pax rate worse than other. $3 rides are the absolute worse, but hard to weed them out.
> 
> 
> Funny I didn't even notice but I'm in Tampa too. I travel to different nearby cities and tampa ratings are the worst. Also, too many $3 rides.
> 
> Also, stop accepting riders under 4.9. That will help too.


----------



## MasterAbsher

Insurance rides, I. e. Medi-Cal, cant rate you even though you can rate them. Plus some riders simply dont rate.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser

AuxCordBoston said:


> Any experiences?


No. But I did want to mention that your avatar is creeping me out.



AuxCordBoston said:


> The obvious question is why is your rating so low after having completed close to 5,000 rides.


I think his post answers that question.



TooSadToWork said:


> almost 600


Dear Too Sad to Work, I think Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez has a plan that will work for you (I use the term "work" in its broadest sense).


----------



## tohunt4me

AuxCordBoston said:


> The obvious question is why is your rating so low after having completed close to 5,000 rides.


He takes EVERYTHING.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser

tohunt4me said:


> He takes EVERYTHING.


Maybe Mr. hunt. But I take damned near everything and carry a 4.97.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope

Ya me and ya moms been studying it lately

Nice lady



Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Maybe Mr. hunt. But I take damned near everything and carry a 4.97.


Ur right that should be impossible unless you're a huge A hole or a psycho driver


----------



## PlayLoud

Some of it is going to come down to luck, but it's hard to imagine 4.55 in the last 500 rides. I started off around 4.7. I had a couple undeserved (IMHO) 1-star in my first... I think 50 rides. Since then it has gotten better. 416 rated rides, and I'm at 4.92. I would have been at 4.93, but just before I got there, a definitely not-deserved 1-star showed up this Saturday. 29 Trips on Saturday. I don't know how many rated me, but all were 5-star with the exception of that one 1-star. Doing the math, it would take 43 consecutive 1-star ratings to get me down to 4.55

Maybe it's just the area you're in is filled with paxholes. I don't know. But I can't imagine holding a 4.55 average over 500 rides.

To get that score, a last-500 would have to look something like this...

5 - 390
4 - 50
3 - 30
2 - 5
1 - 25

Either the pax in your areas are just mean, or you really have to work on your service.

I keep it simple. My car is clean (not always _spotless_, but clean). I'm showered. I brush my teeth. Everybody is Sir/Ma'am.
I don't give out water/candy/mints. I just try to give them a pleasant ride.
If there is one thing I needed to improve from my first days, it is being a little ahead of the GPS. Knowing the turn before I get to it. That's not to say I know the area really well (I don't), but I try to make sure I'm not caught off guard. Being in the best possible lane for what's coming up, etc.

Some people are just paxholes, and there is nothing you can do about those undeserved 1-star rides, but it shouldn't be terribly difficult to maintain an average rating that is out of the danger zone.


----------



## Uberchampion

Uberglenn said:


> Yes. I have been driving for Uber for 11 months.i have 4805 rides. Recently I was deactivated because my rating was at a 4.55 it's been at a 4.55 for a month. I was told that I have to take this course and the next 100 rides would be evaluated. To date I have 150 rides completed since I took this crappy test. The course is a scam. Nothing in the course is helpful nothing in the course is going to improve your rating.the course contradicts itself alot.example: don't where any cologne or perfume because someone could be offended by the smell.. however most people sweat which causes odor.so either way you get a 1 star. Example 2 please keep car spotless,however since people are climbing in and out of your car.so after every trip go to car wash to get car cleaned. 1 star coming. Example 3 know your area. I don't car how well you know an area you can't know all addresses or all streets. The entire course is subjective and conflicting. People just don't rate. This course doesn't address that problem.


This job isnt for everyone


----------



## Where's my Uber

Uberglenn said:


> Yes. I have been driving for Uber for 11 months.i have 4805 rides. Recently I was deactivated because my rating was at a 4.55 it's been at a 4.55 for a month. I was told that I have to take this course and the next 100 rides would be evaluated. To date I have 150 rides completed since I took this crappy test. The course is a scam. Nothing in the course is helpful nothing in the course is going to improve your rating.the course contradicts itself alot.example: don't where any cologne or perfume because someone could be offended by the smell.. however most people sweat which causes odor.so either way you get a 1 star. Example 2 please keep car spotless,however since people are climbing in and out of your car.so after every trip go to car wash to get car cleaned. 1 star coming. Example 3 know your area. I don't car how well you know an area you can't know all addresses or all streets. The entire course is subjective and conflicting. People just don't rate. This course doesn't address that problem.


Uberglenn may be a troll, but if so I still can't resist. Its no surprise Uberglenn is off the system and I am glad he is. Glenn is obviously a do nothing whiner. Apparently he is stinky and doesn't know how to control it. Your car will stay clean for days with minimal effort. Passengers don't come in and dirty the car. They want good ratings. If people don't rate it doesn't go against your score. And as for arriving at your destination, the app takes care of that. Getting to know the streets comes with time. When I started Uber my rating plummeted but only down to a 4.7 because of dumb newbie mistakes. After that it climbed to a high of 4.96 and since then I have never been below 4.9 with close to 8000 rides. There isn't a lot you have to do to be over 4.8 that isn't common sense. Its a simple thing to do but not everyone is capable of being an Uber Driver


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧

Uberglenn said:


> Yes. I have been driving for Uber for 11 months.i have 4805 rides. Recently I was deactivated because my rating was at a 4.55 it's been at a 4.55 for a month. I was told that I have to take this course and the next 100 rides would be evaluated. To date I have 150 rides completed since I took this crappy test. The course is a scam. Nothing in the course is helpful nothing in the course is going to improve your rating.the course contradicts itself alot.example: don't where any cologne or perfume because someone could be offended by the smell.. however most people sweat which causes odor.so either way you get a 1 star. Example 2 please keep car spotless,however since people are climbing in and out of your car.so after every trip go to car wash to get car cleaned. 1 star coming. Example 3 know your area. I don't car how well you know an area you can't know all addresses or all streets. The entire course is subjective and conflicting. People just don't rate. This course doesn't address that problem.


You can give out bogus gift cards to your paxes!


----------



## kc ub'ing!

Where's my Uber said:


> Uberglenn may be a troll


Uberglenn hasn't posted in 2 years! Why resurrect this ancient thread? To berate a driver who won't even see your insults?


----------



## Where's my Uber

kc ub'ing! said:


> Uberglenn hasn't posted in 2 years! Why resurrect this ancient thread? To berate a driver who won't even see your insults?


The post was new to me. The thread came up in a google search because of Covid 19 Uber was having difficulty approving updated documents to reactivate accounts. The 7x7 program came up and thus Glenn. If Glenn won't see the well earned insults, no harm done. Having said that Glenn made a few posts in his day griping about the rating system. He takes no responsibility for his bad customer reviews and blames Uber and the customers. I have no sympathy for the Glenn's of the world, and don't want them on Uber. You have to be an incredibly awful driver to earn a 4.55 rating. Drivers like that are bad for customers, bad for other drivers who have great reputations and for Uber. Bad drivers result in fewer and more unhappy passengers. Constantly good drivers result in happy passengers who love to ride with UBER. I don't know why you need to defend him.


----------



## Crbrocks

Uberglenn said:


> Yes. I have been driving for Uber for 11 months.i have 4805 rides. Recently I was deactivated because my rating was at a 4.55 it's been at a 4.55 for a month. I was told that I have to take this course and the next 100 rides would be evaluated. To date I have 150 rides completed since I took this crappy test. The course is a scam. Nothing in the course is helpful nothing in the course is going to improve your rating.the course contradicts itself alot.example: don't where any cologne or perfume because someone could be offended by the smell.. however most people sweat which causes odor.so either way you get a 1 star. Example 2 please keep car spotless,however since people are climbing in and out of your car.so after every trip go to car wash to get car cleaned. 1 star coming. Example 3 know your area. I don't car how well you know an area you can't know all addresses or all streets. The entire course is subjective and conflicting. People just don't rate. This course doesn't address that problem.


I have one arm ,one leg and a bad stutter and I'm well above 4.55 maybe you need to look at the man in the mirror


----------



## Rkhan82

Uberglenn said:


> 2017 Chevy Cruze. What I think I'm doing wrong is accepting all calls. I also do eats and delivery,which don't rate.


Hey how do register for the course? I had 7 by 7 experience basic course but they offer some more programs. What exact course do we need to take? Thanks


----------



## ANT 7

Well I'm 4.99 after over 8K rides.

Go figure..........


----------



## Crbrocks

Crbrocks said:


> I have one arm ,one leg and a bad stutter and I'm well above 4.55 maybe you need to look at the man in the mirror


 1) Wear a non scented deodorant that should take care of the problem .2) Just keep windows clean and shake out mats frequently this will give the appearance of a clean car . Never let a pax know your not sure where your going always act like your in complete control.


----------

